# NKC Nationals 2009, Nov 14-15th



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Souther Pullers 2009 Nationals!! 
NOVEMBER 14 - WEIGHT-PULL

WEIGH-IN 8 A.M. - 10 A.M.

CHAMPION CLASS STARTS AT 10:30 A.M.

REGULAR CLASS TO FOLLOW

NOVEMBER 15 - CONFORMATION

REGISTRATIONS 8 A.M. - 9:30 A.M.

SHOW STARTS AT 10 A.M.

FUN CLASSES

BEST CONDITIONED, JUDGES CHOICE, BEST RED NOSE, BEST BLUE, BEST BLACK

2-JR. HANDLERS

ENTRY FEES $20 FIRST DOG/ $15 EA. ADDITIONAL DOG (POINTED EVENTS)

(MORE THAN 5 DOGS EA. ADDITIONAL $10)

FUN CLASSES $10

JR. HANDLERS $ 5

DOGS CAN BE REGISTERED DAY OF SHOW

American Legion Carl Boyd Post 42 Fairgrounds 
Directions 
I-75 Exit 288, go west to 2nd traffic light. Turn right onto US 41 north. At 2nd traffic light turn left onto MLK Jr. Drive. Fairgrounds are ahead on left. 
Address 
One Roosevelt St, Cartersville GA 30120

hotels: ramada inn - 770-382-1515 / days inn - 770-382-1824 / quality inn - 770-382-7011

Rules: all dogs must be crated / 4 ft. leads & flat buckle collars / no dogs in heat / no human aggressive dogs or dog aggressive humans / have fun, show sportsmanship / no facing off dogs

　

CONTACT: 678-294-7214 / [email protected]


----------

